# Getn Closer..the runts are fiesty



## FLQuacker (Nov 23, 2018)

Lol.. they were going at it for a while before I could tell thru the trees what they were, hang the rifle and pick up the phone/camera.

Still too much activity on the scraps...few more days.

Sure sounded like keepers :)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2638734029685723

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 23, 2018)

You must have been hoping for something better based on the heavy breathing in the background. Sort of like going a blind date with girl having a very sexy voice over the phone, but only to find out she's the ugliest girl in class.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 23, 2018)

Hope you get that big buck this weekend.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 24, 2018)

I haven't been yet. Been working way too much. Got a lot of OT this week and have one more to go of rifle season. Been a pretty good year for bucks here. Here's a dew that I've been able to get pictures of. The last one is 22" wide.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2018)

That middle picture has some awesome mass!


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 24, 2018)

All some people see are the big horns. As for me, I see a bunch of meat in the freezer. I like grinding up venison with sausage seasoning & bacon for the fat. 

Question: Do you have a preferred way to get the gamey taste out of a buck? My preferred method is to soak the venison for a few days in a cooler with ice and salt, and then rinse thoroughly before processing. 

-Karl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> All some people see are the big horns. As for me, I see a bunch of meat in the freezer. I like grinding up venison with sausage seasoning & bacon for the fat.
> 
> Question: Do you have a preferred way to get the gamey taste out of a buck? My preferred method is to soak the venison for a few days in a cooler with ice and salt, and then rinse thoroughly before processing.
> 
> -Karl


I can't eat the horns but do enjoy looking. I see and hold lots of big horns in my taxidermy business so kinda immune to them. I don't use the salt, Karl, just ice and drain the water everyday. About 3-4 days. Last year I cured a bunch of venison and then smoked it like hams. Best venison ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 24, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> You must have been hoping for something better based on the heavy breathing in the background. Sort of like going a blind date with girl having a very sexy voice over the phone, but only to find out she's the ugliest girl in class.



Lol..had the phone pressed against my nose so I knew I was recording what I was looking at.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Yep! The runtier, the feistier!! This little feller apparently thinks he's got a career as a Lady Gaga star because I have several pictures like this of him in the last week! Big bucks are all off chasing does someplace else. Pop in about once a week, middle of the night, then gone again. Sister-in-law and her old man are here, been hunting every morning and every evening, haven't seen a deer yet. Had 8 bucks on one camera Wednesday night, 1:40 am to 5 am. 3 - 4 different bucks on another, along with several of those on the first camera. 1 buck picture in daylight in the last week, and he was nothing special. Joys of hunting the full moon, during the rut, right after the acorns started dropping. 



 


On the other hand... These aggervatin SOBs have about 1 more night of coming in right after dark, and they're going to inhabit my deep freeze!! 
6:30, 7:30, 8:10, 7:30 the last 4 nights!! Hogs are legal here 24/7/365 on private land, and these are prime wild porkers. As are the other 5, with exception of the big boar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Buddy applied for an tag in Montana, as did 5-6 of the guys in the old home town in ND. He's the only one hadn't been out there; he's the only one drew a tag. One of the guys took him out and showed him the ropes. Said he had a decent whitetail buck the first day, would have been an easy shot, but he wanted a muley. Took a few days to find one on public land, but he did score.



 

Nephew set up a stand behind the shop on the edge of town... Within the physical city limits... and has been astounded at the bucks he's got on camera the last two years. Didn't draw a ND Rifle tag this year, so he was hunting with his bow and took this one technically in town. Said it was 4:30 when he sat down in his stand, grunted 3 times and this one popped out of the slough 150 yards out and started down the old railroad bed toward him. Every time he stopped, he'd grunt again. Shot him at 4:46!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 24, 2018)

I smell bacon!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hogs are about impossible to pattern, but occasionally they start doing this early evening get in ahead of the deer thing. When they do that, they get themselves into habits that cause them to die prematurely around my hunting grounds. I'm not even a little opposed to sitting out there half the night waiting on them, and these two are both young and not so bright, so their days are numbered. Just got to get the in-laws out of the stand.


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 24, 2018)

Some big uns too...some of the biggest I've ever seen were on the woods roads around the corner from you!


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 24, 2018)

Poor pear tree... ammonia gonna kill it this year. It is literally ringed!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2639910706234722


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 26, 2018)

Once the season starts around here the deer become nocturnal. We have so many deer wish people would shoot more does. There's something about those horns though.


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 26, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Once the season starts around here the deer become nocturnal. We have so many deer wish people would shoot more does. There's something about those horns though.



That happens here as well...prob everywhere, with the exception of just a few weeks or so during some phases of the rut.

Interesting how things make that happen, wife says deer know when hunting season is! That's true to an extent in that the light effects their pituitary gland that sends them nocturnal. Season is during that time...now I doubt they know that correlation :)

Generally, the soil nutrients here in FL don't promote large antler growth anyway. There are exceptions and N FL is one. Gadsden and Madison County has produced monsters racks. There are small pockets down thru Central FL also. Manatee County maintains a small unit called Duette Park. They are very restrictive of what is harvested and how many. There's been some jaw droppers come out of there.

Most hunters I know don't have issues shooting does when/where legal.

Heck, I hunted an old doe once thru 2 full seasons with my bow and never could get her. Harvesting a mature doe can be as or more challenging than a same age buck!

She NEVER lets her guard down.

Here's a Central FL freak...there's just no mass to speak of here. Pencil tines usually.

Friend harvested it and shamed all the boys :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

